# Portrait of " THE PRO " ??



## surapon (Oct 23, 2013)

Dear Friends.
All of us are too serious about our Love Hobby/ Photography or our Professional Photographers until we forget to smile.
Here are the photos/ Picture of some one crazy than us, But There are very happy people.
Please Laugh with me, and enjoy our lifes to gather.
Your Friend, Surapon

PS----Dear Friends, Please Post your collection of Funny Photographers Photos in this Post too---Just for share the Funny/ Happy feeling for long, long times---Every time that we see these Pictures and think about our self.----THANKSSSSSS.


----------



## surapon (Oct 23, 2013)

Please Laugh with me, and enjoy our lifes to gather.
Your Friend, Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 23, 2013)

Please Laugh with me, and enjoy our lifes to gather.
Your Friend, Surapon


----------



## Click (Oct 23, 2013)

;D


Thanks Surapon


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 23, 2013)

The collection wouldn't be complete without a game of chess as only Lensrentals can play it...


----------



## surapon (Oct 23, 2013)

Click said:


> ;D
> 
> 
> Thanks Surapon



Ha, Ha, Ha----Glad that you like these funny Photos, Dear Teacher, Mr. Click
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 23, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> The collection wouldn't be complete without a game of chess as only Lensrentals can play it...




WOW, Wow, Wow-------Thanks, Dear Teacher, Mr. neuroanatomist.
This set of game of chess are fit to the King only----Ha, Ha, Ha, How much it will cost to the New Baby future king of England ?
Thank again, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## fugu82 (Oct 23, 2013)

Ansel Adams in 2012


----------



## RLPhoto (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## surapon (Oct 23, 2013)

fugu82 said:


> Ansel Adams in 2012



Ha, Ha, Ha,, Ha, Ha, Ha---Thanks , Dear Fugu82---------Ha, Ha,Ha.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks surapon for sharing. We need this type of topic more often. 

This photo reminds me of me - owner of 5D III (x2) and L lenses, but I'm shooting more and more with RX1 + X100s :


----------



## 2n10 (Oct 23, 2013)

Great thread surapon, definitely made me smile. Thanks.


----------



## cid (Oct 23, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


>


 ;D great one


----------



## cid (Oct 23, 2013)

Q: Why is flying an F-16 better than flying an F-22?
A: It’s one stop faster! 
;D


----------



## Northstar (Oct 23, 2013)

cid said:


> Q: Why is flying an F-16 better than flying an F-22?
> A: It’s one stop faster!
> ;D



those are good CID! lol


----------



## surapon (Oct 24, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Thanks surapon for sharing. We need this type of topic more often.
> 
> This photo reminds me of me - owner of 5D III (x2) and L lenses, but I'm shooting more and more with RX1 + X100s :



Ha, Ha, Ha----Dear my friend Dylan777.
Wow, You might younger and More Handsome than this Guy.
Nice to talk tpo you, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 24, 2013)

2n10 said:


> Great thread surapon, definitely made me smile. Thanks.



Thank you, Sir, Dear Mr. 2n10.
World of Photographers ( Both Hobby and the PRO ) like us so busy and head aches all the times, Yes We need the break from our business too, and Smile + Laugh = our better strong heart.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 24, 2013)

cid said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Thank you, Sir, Dear Mr. Cid.
Please share the Funny photos of the PRO that you like with us,----- Please.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 24, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


>



Ha, Ha, Ha----Thank you, Sir, Dear RLPhoto.
Ha, Ha, Ha----That was my self fly in to the sky, Yes, Because of my Super Expertise-----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 24, 2013)

cid said:


> Q: Why is flying an F-16 better than flying an F-22?
> A: It’s one stop faster!
> ;D




Ha, Ha, Ha----Thanks you, Sir, Dear Mr. Cid.
Smile and Laugh make this world brighter.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 24, 2013)

Northstar said:


> cid said:
> 
> 
> > Q: Why is flying an F-16 better than flying an F-22?
> ...



+ 10 for me too.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 24, 2013)

More Funny Photos of The PRO----May be like Us, all the Members of CR.


----------



## surapon (Oct 24, 2013)

More Funny Photos of The PRO----May be like Us, all the Members of CR.


----------



## surapon (Oct 24, 2013)

More Funny Photos of The PRO----May be like Us, all the Members of CR.


----------



## surapon (Oct 24, 2013)

More Funny Photos of The PRO----May be like Us, all the Members of CR.


----------



## surapon (Oct 24, 2013)

More Funny Photos of The PRO----May be like Us, all the Members of CR.


----------



## surapon (Oct 24, 2013)

More Funny Photos of The PRO----May be like Us, all the Members of CR.

Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## rpt (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks! You made my morning! I loved the F16, F22 joke. So I guess nobody would like to fly a F35


----------



## surapon (Oct 24, 2013)

rpt said:


> Thanks! You made my morning! I loved the F16, F22 joke. So I guess nobody would like to fly a F35



+ 10 for me too.
Surapon


----------



## brett b (Oct 24, 2013)

[/quote]

Hilarious! And so true.


----------



## kennephoto (Oct 24, 2013)

This is a great thread I can't wait to check daily for more humor!


----------



## verysimplejason (Oct 24, 2013)

surapon said:


> cid said:
> 
> 
> > Q: Why is flying an F-16 better than flying an F-22?
> ...



Reminds me of what I'm doing most of the time...  I hate programming and love to take more pictures but sadly, my programming job funds my photography. That's why I always cherish and try to make the most of it, all the weekends and holidays I can spend on photography.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 24, 2013)

surapon said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks surapon for sharing. We need this type of topic more often.
> ...



Again...thanks for sharing surapon.

I almost fell off my chair from laughing with this photo.


----------



## cid (Oct 24, 2013)

verysimplejason said:


> Reminds me of what I'm doing most of the time...  I hate programming and love to take more pictures but sadly, my programming job funds my photography. That's why I always cherish and try to make the most of it, all the weekends and holidays I can spend on photography.



same here, I don't hate it, I just feel I could be more outside and not staring at the screen


----------



## cid (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## surapon (Oct 25, 2013)

brett b said:


>



Hilarious! And so true.
[/quote]

Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear brett b
Yes, So true for the Hobby/ Photographers like us-------But It is a lot better than REAL PRO, , Who have to think what next job for money making one.
Nice to talk to you, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 25, 2013)

kennephoto said:


> This is a great thread I can't wait to check daily for more humor!



Ha, Ha, Ha, I am very glad that you like this Funny Post.
Dear Mr. kennephoto.
Nice to talk with you again
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 25, 2013)

verysimplejason said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > cid said:
> ...



Yes, Dear Mr. verysimplejason
My daddy teach me that----Money Making first, And Enjoy Hobby Later---Because We must use Money to support or Love Hobby----But, After we change from Hobby to Job/ Money Making---Then, No more FUN in our hobby.
Nice to talk to you, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 25, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



Yes, Dear my friend Dylan777.
That is a smart PRO Photographer , who make the money on spot.
I will post some thing like this for you to see too, In Laos/ Country---The PRO photographer set up the Printers in the Temple, After he took the Photos., And He just run to prints and sell the Photos to the customers----But, They must be the Best Photographers, Because they do not do post Processing before printing---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 25, 2013)

cid said:


>



Ha,. Ha, Ha---Dear Cid.
No comment from me for the Nikon Lovers----Ha, Ha, Ha.---That Include my Brother in-Law too.
Nice / Great Picture, Sir---Thanks.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 25, 2013)

Yes, Sir? Madam.
This is the REAL CANNON 200 MM. PRIME " L " in Action.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 25, 2013)

Here are more Photos, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 25, 2013)

Here are more Photos, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 25, 2013)

The Last set, Just My self/ Surapon----And I am not the PRO, Just have a lot of fun in Photographic Hobby, Plus make some small amount of money too.
Enjoy , Sir/ Madam.
Nice to talk to you.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 25, 2013)

This Set are the Real PRO---In Laos Country, The Professional Commercial Photographers , who make a good money.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## Click (Oct 27, 2013)

Where is the pro? ...






;D


----------



## Northstar (Oct 27, 2013)

Click said:


> Where is the pro? ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice one!


----------



## surapon (Oct 28, 2013)

Click said:


> Where is the pro? ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha, Ha, Ha---Dear Mr. Click.
The Real Pro is in the stomach of that beast, And Their friend are waiting for some one to get that damaged camera----Yes, Another Easy Food from the Real PRO, who have no brain.
Ha, Ha, Ha.
Thankssssss for great Photo like this.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 28, 2013)

Northstar said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Where is the pro? ...
> ...



Yes, Yes, Yes---Dear Friend, Mr. Northstar.
Surapon


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 28, 2013)

Click said:


> Where is the pro? ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The real pro is the one who took this picture.... using an 800mm lens..... with a 2X teleconverter.... and gets to go home with a camera bag that they found abandoned on the ground with nobody around to claim it.....


----------



## ME (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks Surapon! A great idea. I got many laughs from these.


----------



## surapon (Oct 28, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Where is the pro? ...
> ...



Ha, Ha, Ha---Dear Don.
You are right " and gets to go home with a camera bag that they found abandoned on the ground with nobody around to claim it "
Ha, Ha, Ha.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 28, 2013)

ME said:


> Thanks Surapon! A great idea. I got many laughs from these.



You are welcome, Dear Mr. Me.
A bout time that you post the Funny Photos of the PRO , for us to see and Laugh too.
Thanks.
Surapon


----------

